# Who wants to play "Guess this Mix"?



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

Hi there, our contestant is 16 week old Molly. The wonderful rescue group that fostered her mother along with the litter that Molly comes from says that her mother is a Sheltie/Dachshund mix, about 17-18 lbs, and they're not sure about the father but suspected some Beagle. I don't see a lot of Beagle characteristics in her, she definitely doesn't have the bark, but I thought maybe some terrier. She loves to dig & burrow into pillows & blankets. She's pretty high energy but she's a puppy so I'm not sure how to gauge her energy level against that fact. She loves to retrieve things & she basically taught herself to play fetch. She seems pretty smart to me & has taken to training well. Once I found the right reward, she picked up on "come," "sit" and "down" in her first session with each command. At 16 weeks she's about 7.5-8 lbs and my vet expects that she'll probably top out at 18-20 lbs. Here are some pics of her from 10-16 weeks old. Any thoughts on her mix would be appreciated.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Jun 15, 2011)

Google Jack Russel tTerrier....then hit images....I seen a few puppy pictures that look a lot like your Molly


----------



## krystina alayne (Jun 23, 2011)

DEFINITELY a lot jack russel terrier or rat terrier.


----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

I agree, all I am seeing is jack russel. Very cute girl you got there, Julie.


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

jack russel/something


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! I had been thinking JRT and my husband had thought maybe some Rat Terrier.


----------



## eliza (Jun 6, 2011)

oh my goodness, definitely some jack russell terrier in her; she looks a lot like my jasmine! very, very cute girl :')


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

eliza said:


> oh my goodness, definitely some jack russell terrier in her; she looks a lot like my jasmine! very, very cute girl :')


Thanks! Your Jasmine is adorable!!!! I love her eyes with that little swipe of "eyeliner" like Cleopatra. Molly has that but not as pronounced. So cute!!


----------



## stopbsl (Jul 13, 2011)

I see daachsund and beagle


----------



## canine nutritionist (Jul 16, 2011)

beagle/jack russell!

Stacey


----------



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

I see more JRT than rat for sure, her head is pretty large. Her tail seems thick, but the end weight is the same as my jack. She is very cute!!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I see JRT/beagle mix. The wrinkles above her eyes and her big floppy ears make me think beagle, although the JRT is more apparent.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

kafkabeetle said:


> I see JRT/beagle mix. The wrinkles above her eyes and her big floppy ears make me think beagle, although the JRT is more apparent.


That's what I think as well.


----------



## natalie2909 (Sep 12, 2011)

my jrt x chihuahua puppy looks the double of yours!


----------



## zdonBGSU (May 7, 2011)

how about, just the cutest thing evarr? do you ship?


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I see JRT/beagle mix.


----------

